# Dog Puking



## kooba (Oct 8, 2006)

My lab has been puking for the last couple days. He has been transitioned to his outside kennel lastweekend also. He just got his second round of puppy shots on Tuesday of last week. On Sat. it looked like some type of worm in his poop. Is this something to worry about and bring him to the vet, or just let him work it out. Not sure if he got something from eating something in the yard or what. He did have a biting bone that he ended up eating a little and that was in his puke. That might have upset his stomach. Any ideas on what to do, He still eats his dog food all gone and I haven't changed anything on that part. thanks for your help. KOOBA


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Take him to the vet and bring the stool sample for them to check out. I personally wouldn't wait too long.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree bring him to the vet, especially if he isn't drinking water!!

good luck


----------

